# Heater breaker problem???



## abunaitoo (Nov 13, 2013)

We have a solar water heater. It's great. 
Problem I'm having is with the heater tank breaker.
When it a very sunny day, the water gets so hot the breaker trips. This is the one behind the panal on the heater.
I'm always having to reset it by removing the panal, and pushing the button back in.
The tech said it was a safety breaker, the water was getting to hot, and he couldn't do anything about it. He did change it, but it still happens.       
Is this true????
Nothing can be done????


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2013)

Have you resolved this problem?


----------

